# Los Angeles: Historic Downtown Architecture



## Mindtrapper0 (Mar 18, 2010)

What do you think about the historic architecture of LA?


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

nice! I always enjoy looking at the older buildings!


----------



## Suburbanist (Dec 25, 2009)

It is ok, but like NYC, those external, frontal fire escape staircases are absolutely crap, they are the worst visual elements, spoil entire blocks and should be replaced by some indoor/lateral solution.


----------



## Mindtrapper0 (Mar 18, 2010)




----------



## ParadiseLost (Feb 1, 2011)

Suburbanist said:


> It is ok, but like NYC, those external, frontal fire escape staircases are absolutely crap, they are the worst visual elements, spoil entire blocks and should be replaced by some indoor/lateral solution.


You really should run a dictatorship somewhere, it would be hilarious.


----------

